# Off to the land of Vikings!



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 13, 2003)

Well I'm off to Sweden. I'll be taking one of my students and GM Bong Jornales on this trip. I'll be back next Thursday the 22nd.

Later
Tim.

:viking1: :viking3: :idunno:


----------



## D_Brady (May 13, 2003)

Have a fun trip and be safe.


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## jaybacca72 (May 13, 2003)

tell inger and the others i said hi
later
jay


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2003)

We've been here for a day and all is well. I did a grading when I got here and was very happy with the results! More later.

Tim   :viking1: :viking2: :viking3:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 22, 2003)

Just made it back home.


----------

